# Potential mini buyer.



## TrevorDel (Jun 6, 2014)

My girlfriend is looking at purchasing a mini in the near future. I was wondering if anyone had anything I should look out for when looking at a mini? Any common problems? Much appriciated.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Head over to www.northamericanmotoring.com forum. It all depends on which model and year.


----------



## TrevorDel (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

